# Be carefull out there.



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

One of my younger brothers, (54 yrs old) came to visit. He had not ridden in over twenty years, but was very keen to ride one of my mules. So we saddled up for a short two hour ride. He loved it and spent the next two days brushing and spoiling the mule with treats.

Last Friday while I was in the house, he saddled the mule and went for a ride. I went out a six pm to do chores and check on my goats. As I walked out to the barn I noticed the mule standing outside the back gate, with a saddle hanging under his belly. I brought the mule in and unsaddled him, expecting my brother to come limping in. When he didn't show I backtracked the mule. I found my brother at nine thirty pm. Laying next to a pine tree, unable to move his arms or legs.

He had fallen and broke his neck. He was able to talk, and told me that the mule had began to trot, then lope when he turned back toward the house. When he pulled up the mule stopped, be he went over his head. When he came to he couldn't move.

He is paralyzed from the neck down. My wife and I will go visit him in the morning. Per his instructions they will be turning off the life support tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I'm so, so sorry muleskinner.... praying for y'all...I just can't imagine...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry this happened to your brother, and you had to find him. It's a horrible situation for all involved.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

That's not what I was expecting when I opened the thread, not even after the first few lines......

There are no words adequate enough, but I'm praying for your whole family during this traumatic time.


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

I’m very sorry this happened to your brother. It’s a terrible situation just a freak accident with terrible consequences.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This is just too awful for words. I am so very sorry.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

A tragic thing. So sorry this has happened. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Words escape me, how horrific. I’m sorry doesn’t begin to say how saddened I am for you and your brother. My heart breaks for you both, I’ll be praying for you all.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope there is still hope. If he lived as long under the tree, he can probably breathe on his own. And maybe have the strength to heal?

So sorry to hear about this, and that you all are having such troubles. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

You and your brother are in my prayers this afternoon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

We went to see him today, he was very weak and tired. On our way home the hospital called and told us that he asked to have the life support disconnected. He passed twenty minutes after it was shut down.

Thanks for all of the prayers.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

All of the words I can think of are insufficient. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Please accept my sympathies to you and your family. Such a tragedy for all of you. Alida


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

So very sad. My condolences.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, my thoughts and prayers are with y'all. Seth


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> We went to see him today, he was very weak and tired. On our way home the hospital called and told us that he asked to have the life support disconnected. He passed twenty minutes after it was shut down.
> 
> Thanks for all of the prayers.


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

He is with the Great Spirit. Peace.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

So very very sorry for your loss. Very tragic


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I cannot even imagine. As someone who's just barely starting to ride myself, this is sobering. While I feel a lot of pain for your brother, my heart considerably reaches out to you for having the presence of mind to find him. Well done. I am so very sorry and hope this incredibly event doesn't wear you down.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

While I was visiting with him on Sunday, I mentioned that I was going to ride that same mule next week. I asked him if there was anything I should know. He just smiled up at me. If there is an afterlife I would like to think that he is up there riding a mule in the mountains.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

For all the needs


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow just wow. 
We never know.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear of the tragic news. Did your brother just not want to give his body a chance to heal? Did the doctors give a poor prognosis?


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. At 67 as much as I still have a "want" to ride again, your story is a sobering one.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sad, and not sad. God rest his soul.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sigh...
Did your brother have family of his own?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Some times when words cannot express, I turn to songs.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Blessing...……………...


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

WOW! So sorry to hear this! 
Im late seeing this, prayers to you and your family!
How Sad.


----------

